# catching the blues



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sledge 142 offered a boat trip out and who was I to say no. Picked up and put in the boat at the Naval base and twenty minutes later we were at the CBBT looking at a million boats and a billion birds. The first thing I did was give thanks to the fish,fish gods and tackle shops by throwing a brand new lure over board without tying it to the line.Trolled the pylons for a while and picked up small fish regulary. Anchored up and I was lucky enough to get a fat 27 on a freshwater ugly stick and twelve pound line, helluva fight. Caught with a jig head and pearl shad. We fished around for another hour or two and kept catching smallies(striped). From there we went to the HRBT were we eventually found the schools and it was fish a cast. Splendid.. Good driving Bill. Want to say thanks to Sledge 142 for a brilliant time. Even if we were cheating.
Oh-catching the blues-Well the next day, I woke up with the blues that lasted all day. I'm pretty sure I'd used up all my endorfins(sp?) the day before an' the body hadn't made any more yet, thus allowing me to catch the blues


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok ... that's it ... I am officially jealous.

Blues ...

YUM!


----------

